# AMD 6300 FX : CLAGS march= ?...risolto

## la papera

salve a tutti sono micaela 28 anni, mi cimento per le primissime volte con questa distro e a dire il vero con tutto linux non da molto, ma da quello che leggo niente e' cosi performante come gentoo.

ho iniziato da un paio di giorni e mi sono mangiata manuali su manuali e howto.... non credo sia difficilissimo arrivvare ad una installazione con i vostri manuali, 

ma dove trovo difficolta' sono nelle scelte da fare  per rendere davvero performante la propria macchia nonche l'installazione.... e mi sembra di capire chele scelte  sono alla base di questa distro e trovo che sia una cosa grandiosa!

primo quesito, ho un AMD 6300 FX 6core.. e leggendo un po dapertutto la migliore sarebbe:

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

che dite va bene "native" o ce' qualcosa di migliore, che so... ho letto pure "=k8"  ???

scusate la semplicita' delle mie domande andando avanti, ma sono un po papera"""""

 :Smile: )))Last edited by la papera on Fri Sep 19, 2014 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nollo

Ciao

puoi seguire le indicazioni di questa pagina:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

Buona fortuna

----------

## la papera

grazie mille, risolto!!!

 :Smile: )

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

se vuoi puoi seguire anche questa discussione chissà he qualche spunto non salti fuori   :Very Happy: 

----------

## la papera

si grazie mille, la stavo gia' seguendo, anche se per me molto sembra ancora troppo tecnico....

ma chiedero' chiarimenti se mi date una mano!!!!

 :Smile: )

----------

## xdarma

Opzioni "esotiche" per le cpu bulldozer le puoi trovare qui.

----------

## la papera

risolto , grazie milllee!!

----------

